# eastern ohio saugeye club!!!!!



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello,
We are a new club this year with high expectations! Our club was designed to get to know other saugeye fishermen. In return we hope to learn from each other, and have a enjoyable time doing so. Hope to see you soon! Here are the dates and lakes we will be fishing this season. 

April 5th seneca lake 7am-3:30pm
may 3rd piedmont lake 7am-3:30pm
june 7th saltfork lake 7am-3:30pm
june 28th attwood lake 6am-2:30pm
july 19th leesville lake 6am-2:30pm
august 2nd tappan lake 6am-2:30pm
september 6th clendening lake 7am-3:30pm
october 18th seneca lake 7am-3:30pm

You may fish one club tournament without paying for membership.
membership cost $20.00
$40.00 per boat no more than two persons per boat.
big fish pot $10.00
6 fish limit 15'' min.

Any more questions please call
330-401-4979 steve 
330-365-7731 steve jr.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to fish in the SOWC. I might just fish a few of these events.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lewis,
Hope to see you at a few. The guys we have are great guys, hopefully we can expand a little this year.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

seneca is still on for April 5th. Be there 6:30 am. 7am is take off. at the dam boat ramp. Hope to see some new faces!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

just a reminder. piedmont tourny will be this saturday at renyolds boat ramp. 7 am is take off. be there around 6:40 if you need to register.Hope to see some new guys.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Attwood tournament this Saturday, hope to see some new faces!


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Can you please post results after the tournament. When you 1st posted this i was gonna fish it but since then wife got me nascar tickets for the same day. Good luck to everyone that fishes it hope there's some big ones caught.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, no problem, saltfork had some great bags! 
1st was Steve Sentz and Steve Sentz with 25lbs 6 fish
2nd was Brock Sentz and Jeremy fry with 13lbs 5 fish 
3rd was Ryan Cecil and Ryan with 10lbs. 6 fish
Big fish was by Steve Sentz with a 5.5lb eye.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well how did it turn out?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry did not notice your post. Attwood was tough. Fish was scattered and did not want to bite.
1st was Ryan Cecil and Ryan with 3 fish with 11lbs.
2nd was Dan milburn with one fish at 1.25 lbs
3rd was Brock Sentz(ducky) and Jeremy with one fish at 1.08 lbs
Big fish was by Ryan Cecil with a 7 lb eye!

We had a leesville tournament that was tough last weekend. Only 7 fish brought into the scales.
Ryan and freakofnature won it with 4 fish.
2nd was Steve Sentz and Steve Sentz with 2 fish and big fish.


----------

